# NON-WCA Events Comp On Discord🔥(Pyramorphix, Fisher Cube, 2x2 Mirror Blocks, Rubik's Snake, Windmill Cube etc.)



## femboycuber (May 12, 2022)

Anyone interested to compete in a non-wca event tournament over on Discord?

Events include (but are not limited to):
-Pyramorphix
-Fisher Cube
-2x2 Mirror Blocks
-Rubik's Snake
-Windmill Cube

Kindly leave a reply to this thread if this interests you^^, or simply hmu on Discord or Instagram at @femboycuber#0285 /@femboycuber for more details^^

*again, the comp is solely for entertainment purposes, and would be held in the form of 1v1 matches, with the main objective being to simply have fun^^


----------



## Auric Cui (Jul 20, 2022)

femboycuber said:


> Anyone interested to compete in a non-wca event tournament over on Discord?
> 
> Events include (but are not limited to):
> -Pyramorphix
> ...


I am interested to compete in snake : )


----------



## femboycuber (Jul 22, 2022)

Auric Cui said:


> I am interested to compete in snake : )


Oh hi sorry for the late reply, but it seems like there really isn't a lot of people who are willing to compete haha, so I suppose if you really wanna continue with the tournament we could simply make it a 1v1 in snake over Discord if that's okay with you? If yes, you can hmu at femboycuber#0285 on Discord or you can simply DM me over on Instagram @femboycuber for the match to commence  








💞Cleo💞 (@femboycuber) • Instagram photos and videos


7,790 Followers, 111 Following, 236 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 💞Cleo💞 (@femboycuber)




instagram.com


----------



## Xatu (Aug 13, 2022)

femboycuber said:


> Anyone interested to compete in a non-wca event tournament over on Discord?
> 
> Events include (but are not limited to):
> -Pyramorphix
> ...


I want mirror cube, ghost cube, kibiminx, and mirror sq2



femboycuber said:


> Oh hi sorry for the late reply, but it seems like there really isn't a lot of people who are willing to compete haha, so I suppose if you really wanna continue with the tournament we could simply make it a 1v1 in snake over Discord if that's okay with you? If yes, you can hmu at femboycuber#0285 on Discord or you can simply DM me over on Instagram @femboycuber for the match to commence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about me?


----------



## CornerTwisted (Aug 13, 2022)

I'll join ig


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> what about me?


Be patient, please.

I can see how you are eight years old.


----------



## femboycuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> I want mirror cube, ghost cube, kibiminx, and mirror sq2


Sounds great, but tbh I don't own any of the puzzles mentioned above, and I suppose that you can propose some other events for the comp, sorry again 



CornerTwisted said:


> I'll join ig


Sounds good


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Be patient, please.
> 
> I can see how you are eight years old.


how do u know my age?


femboycuber said:


> Sounds great, but tbh I don't own any of the puzzles mentioned above, and I suppose that you can propose some other events for the comp, sorry again


i thought you said any non wca event is ok. Btw i don't have discord. can i post a vid on this thread?


----------



## CornerTwisted (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> how do u know my age?


It's pretty obvious by how you act.


----------



## Auric Cui (Aug 14, 2022)

femboycuber said:


> Anyone interested to compete in a non-wca event tournament over on Discord?
> 
> Events include (but are not limited to):
> -Pyramorphix
> ...


I am also interestede to compete in Fisher cube


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> It's pretty obvious how you act


blah blah blah


femboycuber said:


> Sounds great, but tbh I don't own any of the puzzles mentioned above, and I suppose that you can propose some other events for the comp, sorry again


k i will do 2x2 mirror blocks.


----------



## femboycuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> how do u know my age?
> 
> i thought you said any non wca event is ok. Btw i don't have discord. can i post a vid on this thread?


Sure np you can post the vids here, but again it'd be preferable if you'd use Discord, since the matches would be held via video calls there for it to be live  

And yeah to answer your question, the reason some events won't work is simply bcs if you're the only one with those puzzles around, you'll be the only individual who's gonna compete in that event, which would no longer make it a competition, but rather a one-man show, but no worries, you can still try and post vids for events that at least 2 people have joined in, such as the Rubik's Snake etc



Auric Cui said:


> I am also interestede to compete in Fisher cube


That's great, again you can hmu on Discord at @femboycuber#0285 for the matches to actually commence, I'll go into detail regrading the comp over there



Xatu said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> k i will do 2x2 mirror blocks.


That's great, I suppose there's an alternate way for you to partake in the comp if you really can't use Discord, which is by filming an average of 5 Solves and have the vid being posted here on this thread, which would work as well


----------



## Xatu (Aug 27, 2022)

femboycuber said:


> Sure np you can post the vids here, but again it'd be preferable if you'd use Discord, since the matches would be held via video calls there for it to be live
> 
> And yeah to answer your question, the reason some events won't work is simply bcs if you're the only one with those puzzles around, you'll be the only individual who's gonna compete in that event, which would no longer make it a competition, but rather a one-man show, but no worries, you can still try and post vids for events that at least 2 people have joined in, such as the Rubik's Snake etc
> 
> ...


K thanks


----------

